# Opening hours on 26th



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

I am planning a coral run on the 26th. If you know what time the stores (SUM, R20, CC, etc) are opened, please post it here.

Happy holiday everyone.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You are more than welcome to come in my car. We have one seat left and you'll get the best of the best 

Our trip will be:

SUM
AK
BA Miss (possibly)
CC

Then lunch and possibly a beer 

R2O will be open I think but don't remember what time.


----------



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

Dave,

Thanks for the offer. I need to rush home to bake a turkey so I'm on a very tight schedule. 

I will go solo.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Swing by anytime this week to pickup some frags dude!


----------

